# Logan Wah Anti Wah



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

"Now I'm going to turn the Wah Anti WAh pedal ON!" 

http://www.logansoundinc.com/Sound_sample.html

This guy is hilarious. Despite the slightly exagerrated playing, the pedal actually sounds pretty damn good. Unfortunately, the pedal seems pricey to me ( $200.00)...are there any pedals out there that get a similar effect, for a better price? Dunlop Q-zone perhaps?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Things like the Q-Zone contain what amounts to one wah's worth of circuitry, yielding one resonant peak. Assuming the posted ad copy for this one is accurate, this contains the guts of what equals two wahs, providing two resonant peaks. What makes it a little different is that when the single control is rotated, one wha moves up and the other moves down. I have no idea about how the two sections were spaced for the soundclip I just heard, but it seems they were close and towards the low end.

In some respects, you could get more mileage by buying a pair of cheap 2nd-hand wahs from people who didn't feel like replacing the scratchy pot with a $25 (+tax) Dunlop replacement, pulling them out of the chassis, and sticking them in a box with individual pots for each wah, so you could space them exactly the way you like.


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cheap wah pedals*

Great idea...got any cheap, second hand, wahs you don't want to fix? Anyone...anyone?


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

Also, any idea on how I could run both wahs in parallel, and not one right after the other? I'm thinking an internal Y splitter would knock the volume down a bit.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

co-intelpro said:


> Great idea...got any cheap, second hand, wahs you don't want to fix? Anyone...anyone?


If you can't do it by yourself ask to Greg at SolidGold sound lab! He's awsome! A really good guy to deal with and is mods and custom works are definitly the best in the area.

My two cents!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The FET buffer depicted in the article on stopping tone-sucking in your wah at www.geofex.com will do just fine.

You should maybe also take a look at the Wild Mouse project over at http://www.smallbearelec.com/Projects/WMouse/WMouse.html


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

wasn't this an old Craig Anderton project?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

many "boutiques" are just that:zzz: but I haven't looked at this yet so I'm not passing judgement.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

lamf said:


> wasn't this an old Craig Anderton project?


Well he had a project (found in the Technology of Wahs article at www.geofex.com) with the same *name*, but it was not the same *thing*.


----------

